# VAR/Go-Pro - Protect Youself



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

http://www.kens5.com/story/news/201...gopro-to-prove-wifes-domestic-abuse/72545676/

Newbies - when we tell you to protect yourself, remember this.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Ceegee said:


> Soldier uses GoPro to prove wife's domestic abuse
> 
> Newbies - when we tell you to protect yourself, remember this.


I seen that, talk about adapt and overcoming 550 cord it to your belt


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

My wife mentioned this to me earlier today. In her own words...

"B*tches be crazy."


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

I was advised to bring a gopro when retrieving my personal items, it was mounted on my dash, guess who took the memory card out of it while I wasn't looking!


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

gouge_away said:


> I was advised to bring a gopro when retrieving my personal items, it was mounted on my dash, guess who took the memory card out of it while I wasn't looking!



As Gus said, "B*tches be crazy".


----------

